# Vilde Frang photos to brighten your day!



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Vilde Frang is

second: A norvegian violinist

first: Very beautiful!






















​


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

OK but what does she sound like, play and what violin does she play?


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Listening to sibelius violin concerto now.

wikipedia

Hehe, I am absolutely no sexist. But she IS beautiful. And very talented.

she have played sibelius, bartok, struss, grieg, nielsen, tchaicovsky, prokofiev, and more


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

At this moment, she is playing the 1709 "Engleman" Stradivari, lent by the Nippon Music Foundation. - wikipedia


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

It's nice that she isn't wearing too much makeup. Natural is the way to go! I can confirm from personal experience, men like it. 

Shall we dedicate this thread to natural beauties like her?


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

​
*Vilde Frang facts:*

_- In 2009 she won the norwegian *spellemannsprisen *(highest norwegian music awards) for *For Prokofiev & Sibelius: Violin Concertos*_


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Shall we dedicate this thread to natural beauties like her?


That is fine with me. That does not mean that music is not in focus. Nothing wrong with praising natural butey as well as music.

A little fact note under the picture should make the thread more interresting, dont you agree? (there are so many serious threads where you must be a professor to participate).


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

One of my favorite violinists. Extremely talented.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

​
*Vilde Frang facts:*

- _She has performed chamber music with artists such as Martha Argerich, Yuri Bashmet, Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon, Gidon Kremer, Julian Rachlin - wikipedia_​


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

You should check out some of her interviews. She's got a pretty fun and eccentric personality.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

​
*Vilde Frang facts*

_Vilde Frang Bjærke (born 1986) learned to read at 3, got her first violin at 4, read Shakespear at 7, and left scool after 10-th grade_
 - dagbladet


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> You should check out some of her interviews. She's got a pretty fun and eccentric personality.


I have actually found dagbladets interview when she was 17 - to pick up some facts


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vilde Frang facts*

_In germany they call her "die Wilde" (the wild)_​


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Mutter was her mentor from an early age.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

I heard her play the Prokofiev 2nd Concerto with the St. Petersburg Phil conducted by Yuri Temirkanov last week--she was fantastic--had beautiful tone and solid technique. My seats were too far away to assess her beauty, though.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vilde Frang facts*

*"Getting flowers is a good motivation"*
--Vilde Frang


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

oskaar said:


> View attachment 37235​
> *Vilde Frang facts*
> 
> _Vilde Frang Bjærke (born 1986) learned to read at 3, got her first violin at 4, read Shakespear at 7, and left scool after 10-th grade_
> - dagbladet


You are welcome to find her beautiful - but she's the much the same age as my daughter - at my time of life, I'd probably find her mother much more attractive 

(erm, Vilde's mother, not my ex-wife!)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It is interesting that someone besides oskaar had unknowingly posted a Brahms quintet featuring her via Youtube video in the current listening thread. I found her apparent deep mental focus and her natural beauty brought out some kind of paternal protection / nurturing feelings I didn't even know I could have. I did not make the connection between that video and an album cover oskaar had posted earlier. 

I had never heard of her; now she is suddenly everywhere! I wish her a great career.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I must be in absence of up-to-date beautiful violinist information that I did not even know this Vilde chick!

I must be still in the era of Hillary Hahn, Anne Sophie Mutter as far as Midori!

+1 for the thread.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

This looks like it will be my favorite thread.

Love the music!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vilde Frang facts*

_When Vilde was little she has a photo of her idol, the norwegian violinist Henning Kraggerud in her violin case_


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Weston said:


> It is interesting that someone besides oskaar had unknowingly posted a Brahms quintet featuring her via Youtube video in the current listening thread. I found her apparent deep mental focus and her natural beauty brought out some kind of paternal protection / nurturing feelings I didn't even know I could have. I did not make the connection between that video and an album cover oskaar had posted earlier.
> 
> I had never heard of her; now she is suddenly everywhere! I wish her a great career.







This one? Lovely playing - and what a venue!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vilde Frang facts*

_She studied at the Hochschule für Musik und Theater Hamburg with Kolja Blacher _


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vilde Frang facts:*

_She played on a tour through Europe and the United States with Anne-Sophie Mutter, performing Bach's concerto for two violins._


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vilde Frang facts*

_She has performed chamber music with artists such as Martha Argerich, Yuri Bashmet, Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon, Gidon Kremer, Julian Rachlin_


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is a must see video!

Best watched in full screen


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

She's an excellent violinist with ordinary looks.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> She's an excellent violinist with ordinary looks.


She is an excellent violinist, and *extraordinary good loocking!*


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

oskaar said:


> She is an excellent violinist, and *extraordinary good loocking!*


I completely agree with you. The only other violinist that I would stop posting on TC and immediately go to her house is Anne-Sophie Mutter.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I completely agree with you. The only other violinist that I would stop posting on TC and immediately go to her house is Anne-Sophie Mutter.


But she must be grandmutter soon?


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

oskaar said:


> She is an excellent violinist, and *extraordinary good loocking!*


wow!

that reminded me of a confession I have to make in the other thread

hold on a minute


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vilde Frang facts*

*In school, she was trained among others by Stephan Barratt-Due from the Oslo Barratt Due Institute of Music.*


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

View attachment 38352


........... I KNEW IT!








They _ARE_ related!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

PetrB said:


> View attachment 38352
> 
> 
> ........... I KNEW IT!
> ...


And both ARE good looking!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Coming soon! After Times Square. The *Linzi Stoppard *thread.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vilde Frang facts*

*She made her debut at the age of 10 with the Norwegian Radio Orchestra, playing the Carmen Fantasy by Pablo de Sarasate*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vilde Frang facts*

_She has performed chamber music with artists such as Martha Argerich, Yuri Bashmet, Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon, Gidon Kremer, Julian Rachlin, and Norwegians Leif Ove Andsnes, Lars Anders Tomter and Truls Mørk. She also appeared as a soloist with conductor Maxim Vengerov._ - Wikipedia


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Is it only me who finds this thread creepy?


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Wood said:


> Is it only me who finds this thread creepy?


Yes.. only you

(go to the start, and you will find halleluhjah praising!) 

No, seriously. It was just a wild idea to praise a norwegian star, as I am norwegian myself, and to do it with a smile.

About the beauty thing, it is just a side thing, (with a smile) and we may have different oppinions. But I dont think there is anything wrong to selebrate good looks, with a smile, nevertheless how old we are. There is nothing sexual or old man-young girl intentions in that. I think my daughter at 11 is beautiful as well.

I remember my first post about Vilde Frang some years ago. People emidiatly urged me to post more photoes of her. And that was in the current listening thread. So our preferances may all be different.

I will continue to post a picture and some facts once in a while, but it is absolutely no big project of mine. But I think it is good to losen up once in a while, with non musical discusion threads.

But you and others must feel free to ignore them!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vilde Frang facts*

*In 2010 Frang was named EMI Classics' Young Artist of the Year. Her second recording came that same year, a disc of Chopin works on which she appeared in the Trio for piano and strings, with cellist Andreas Brantelid and pianist Marianna Shirinyan. In 2011 Frang received the Edison Klassiek Newcomer Award in the Hague. The indefatigable violinist has hardly had time to collect all her awards and citations, as she has carried a heavy schedule of concerts, not only at the major concert and recital halls, but at music festivals.*


----------

